

Butterfly Labs Sweeps Cloud Hashing Refunds under the carpet - tzakrajs
https://forums.butterflylabs.com/post-sales-and-customer-service/8430-butterfly-labs-sweeps-cloud-hashing-refunds-under-carpet.html
Seems like BFL found a nice scheme for interest-free loans.
======
tzakrajs
People on the forums are reporting refunds for orders that were placed >6mos
ago. Just submitted my refund... hoping they will also honor it. What a waste
of money.

